# Your favorite game quotes



## chavosaur (Mar 2, 2013)

I did find a thread about this, but it was also back in 2007... So in order to not necro, and because of the MULTITUDE of games that have been released in that 6 year span of time, I wanna know what some of your favorite quotes from video games are, be they funny, heart racing, or melancholy.


If your going to quote a game, at least include the person saying the quote and the game it is from.

Some of my favorites:

"Friends are people who share ice cream, and laugh at stupid stuff that doesn't make sense." ~ Axel, Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days

"Me and my sweet ass are on the way!" Jessica, Resident Evil Revelations. 

"She's like a part of me I can't let go. Lets leave it at that." Leon Kennedy, Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2013)

"It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum." - If you have to ask, you shouldn't be allow to post.


"Grayson Hunt: Nice view. Wanna make out? Just two gruff military hardened dudes sitting in an elevator snuggling out their woes in a totally hetero way. 
Ishi Sato: Ha! 
Grayson Hunt: The nervous chuckle. Either your human side gets the joke or your computer side likes the way I look in these pants. 
Ishi Sato: Or a little of both perhaps. 
Grayson Hunt: Hey I'm not judging. I'm just a good looking man." From Bulletstorm, despite being a game that relies on potty-humor there were some pretty good quotes.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2013)

This whole scene, I love every line from it!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 2, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> This whole scene, I love every line from it!



Oh god I was gonna post these, but there's just so many idiotic quotes from this game to post...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't listen to Ondore's lies!


----------



## donaldgx (Mar 2, 2013)

"Die monster, you don't belong in this world"

"Shanoooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Oh god I was gonna post these, but there's just so many idiotic quotes from this game to post...


That is why I posted the scene. There isn't one line from that scene that doesn't make me laugh nor is there a point posting all of them when they are part of the same silly scene.

Although if I had to pick a favorite line from it, it would be, "It's a weapon it's really powerful especially against living things!" I actually quote that line in real life sometimes.



donaldgx said:


> "Die monster, you don't belong in this world"


I was going to post this one, but I think the Resident Evil one is far more campier.


----------



## kehkou (Mar 2, 2013)

"There are no Easter-Eggs here! Go away!" - GTA San Andreas, sign on bridge.
"Look at those alien feet!" - Random message after dying in Doom 3D/64.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2013)

greatest quote in the history of quotes!





Btw... I know it's not a quote, but just.... listen...


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 2, 2013)

"Balls of brass sir, polished to the nth degree" - Conkers bad fur day (There are tons of quotes in this game but this was always my fave)
"Toasty!" Mortal kombat
"Do a barrel roll!" Star fox 64 (lylat wars)
"Time to add another notch to mr Whacky" Warriors orochi 2


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Mar 2, 2013)

"STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!!!" my personal favorite quote form those imperial guards in Oblivion

And most of that RE4 merchant quotes 

"What're ya buyin?"
"What're ya sellin'?"
"Ah! I'll buy it at a high price!"

Finally the best quote of all time:

"MAH BOI!" From dem Zelda CDI games


----------



## donaldgx (Mar 2, 2013)

also "Thy sins shall be purged... LOST SERAPH" from my favorite GBA game.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolf O'Donnell: Can't let you do that, Star Fox!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mortal Kombat: Finish him!!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 2, 2013)

"Get over here!" Scorpion, Mortal Kombat


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Mar 2, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> "Get over here!" Scorpion, Mortal Kombat


Also this one:

"Come here!" Scorpion, Mortal Kombat


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 2, 2013)

This video is awesome!!! lol


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2013)

"President Ronnie has been kidnapped by the ninjas. Are you a bad enough dude to rescue Ronnie?"

They just don't craft game plots like they used to.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "President Ronnie has been kidnapped by the ninjas. Are you a bad enough dude to rescue Ronnie?"
> 
> They just don't craft game plots like they used to.


 
Man I loved that game in the arcades.

Edit: I would also like to add to this thread. 

"I was an adventurer like you until I took an arrow to the knee."  lol


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Mar 2, 2013)

"What's this, swordsman? You're not injured at all? Do my hands feel THAT good to you?" - Nurse in Ys 1
"It says, you will not find a boyfriend for a long time. Fortunetelling is such a merciless thing." - Leena, Chrono Cross
"Even at his most powerless, man's existence is never without meaning." -Suikoden (opening)
"Certain someone?You take orders from someone without a name? Come on, get real!" -Guy, Lufia 2.
"I'm just like a little kid, see? You tell me to sit still and it makes me wanna run around even more." -Breath of Fire 3
I have an entire list of quotes on a text document, these are just some of the more recent ones. And I'm guessing most of these aren't memorable. >.>
Oh, and before I forget.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 2, 2013)

"My name is Guybrush Threepwood and I want to be a mighty pirate." - monkey island series

"The cake is a lie!" - wall inscription, portal.

"A man chooses. A slave obeys" - Andrew Ryan, Bioshock


----------



## TheProyGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

"do what you want, how you want, when you want."  CAT's motto - "
"I got my values, so you can keep yours, all right?" Sakuraba Neku - The world ends with you
"         " Chell - portal


----------



## Bake (Mar 2, 2013)

"So, you offer your life in exchange for theirs?" - ExDeath
"Of course not. I offer yours." - Kain

It's cause of Liam O'Brien that it sounds so badass.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 2, 2013)

DO A BARREL ROLL!

It's the only one I can think of right now.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2013)

"I am error."
_*The Legend of Zelda II*_​ 
"It's over 9000."
_*Dragonball Z: Burst limit*_​ 
"Would you kindly?"
_*Bioshock*_​ 
"War. War never changes."
_*Fallout games*_​ 
"Where did you learn to fly?"
*Cybermorph*​​"Man, this is like trying to find a bride in a brothel."
_*Uncharted: Drake's Fortune*_​ 
"I was an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow in the knee."
_*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*_​ 

"I am the great mighty poo, and I’m going to throw my shit at you."
_*Conker’s Bad Fur Day*_​ 
"There are two ways of doing this. My way, or the he's a dead motherfucker way. You pick."
_* Conker’s Bad Fur Day*_​ 



These are the ones I remembered right now... Maybe I'll update it later! 

P.S.
It seems that I can't format the game title text under the last quote to be as the other ones, right under the end of the quote, but strangely in the editor it shows it correctly, but when I click on the save it won't go any further then that... Is there a way do do it right?


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 2, 2013)

"Hypothetically, if the only choice you've got is to do the wrong thing, then it's not really the wrong thing, It's more like fate." Vladimir Lem - Max Payne 2.


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2013)

Perhaps you were expecting some surprise, for me to reveal a secret that had eluded you, something that would change your perspective of events, shatter you to your core. There is no great revelation, no great secret. There is only you.- Kreia

Knights of the Old Republic II


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2013)

"Thank you for releasing me!" Dragons, Spyro The Dragon.
"Nyeh, neh neh neh neh" Thieves, Spyro the Dragon.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 3, 2013)

> _I'll kill you!_





> THANK YOU MARIO! *KISS*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 3, 2013)

"Hey Listen" - Zelda OOT



Actually I take that back, fuck you Navi! >:(


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 3, 2013)

Snake? Snake??!! SNAKE?!?! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?!?!?!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2013)

"I wear shorts because they are comfy and easy to wear." -Youngster Joey
"My ratata is in the top percentage" -Youngster Joey, if you are dumb enough to let him have your phone number
"I came as soon as I heard you beat the elite 4  " -Professor Oak apparently has some weird fetish about people beating the elite 4. Gross Oak. Gross.


----------



## The Masked Man (Mar 5, 2013)

"HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!" -Tidus, Final Fantasy X


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 5, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> "I wear shorts because they are comfy and easy to wear." -Youngster Joey
> "My ratata is in the top percentage" -Youngster Joey, if you are dumb enough to let him have your phone number
> "I came as soon as I heard you beat the elite 4  " -Professor Oak apparently has some weird fetish about people beating the elite 4. Gross Oak. Gross.


Random trainers says the strangest things.
"If I'm wearing a bikini... where do I put my pokéballs? Teehee... woman's secret!"


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 5, 2013)

donaldgx said:


> "Shanoooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


When first playing Ecclesia that clip gave me shivers. It was great. Made me feel bad too. ;_;

"Listen well Medusa! Your days of darkness are numbered, Prepare to meet the light!"
It's corny, but I think it's cool. ;_;


----------



## Catastrophic (Mar 5, 2013)

"Interested in my body, aren't you?"
"not interested"
"oh? You're into THAT?"
"I like girls, but now... It's about justice"

-Castle Shikigami 2


----------



## Pokecix (Mar 5, 2013)

*Cave Johnson*:All right, I've been thinking, when life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade! 
*GLaDOS*: Yeah. 
*Cave Johnson*: Make life take the lemons back! 
*GLaDOS*: Yeah! 
*Cave Johnson*: Get Mad! 
*GLaDOS*: Yeah! 
*Cave **Johnson*: I don't want your damn lemons! What am I supposed to do with these?
*GLaDOS*: Yeah, take the lemons! 
*Cave Johnson*: Demand to see life's manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I'm the man whose gonna burn your house down - with the lemons! 
*GLaDOS*: Oh, I like this guy. 
*Cave Johnson*: I'm gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that'll burn your house down! 
*GLaDOS*: Burn it down! Burning people. He says what we're all thinking.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 5, 2013)

"If I had a sandcastle, I'd name it Fort PattyTown III and Fort PattyTown III would have a big bakesale every Monday." ~ Spongebob, Spongebob Squarepants battle for bikini bottom.


----------



## kehkou (Mar 5, 2013)

"Ohh, I see! Context-sensitive! Clever!" -Conker Squirrel
"Princess Ruto got the Spiritual Stone of Water! But...why...Princess Ruto?" - LoZ: OoT
"Hello, Baby!" - Man eating plant from Monster Party
"Why are you staring at me like that? What, is there something stuck on my face?" - Tatl from LoZ: MM
"Y'all don't wanna start me with a gun in yo face! O.G.! O.G.!" "Man, Shut the fuck up!" -O.G. "rap" and response from CJ from GTA SA
("Something you wanna say") "Yeah, nice Butt!" Solid Snake in MGS: TS


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2013)

Fellow Terrans, I come to you in the wake of recent events to issue a call to reason. Let no human deny the perils of our time. While we battle one another, divided by the petty strife of our common history, the tide of greater conflict is turning against us, threatening to destroy all that we have accomplished. It is time for us as nations and as individuals to set aside our long-standing feuds and unite. The tides of an unwinnable war are upon us, and we must seek refuge on higher ground, lest we be swept away by the flood.

    The Confederacy is no more! Whatever symbols of unity and protection it once provided is a phantom, a memory. With our enemies left unchecked, who will you turn to for protection? The devastation brought by the alien invaders is self-evident. We have seen our homes and villages destroyed by the calculated blows of the Protoss. We have seen first hand our friends and loved ones consumed by the nightmarish Zerg. Unprecedented and unimaginable though they may be, these are the signs of our time.

    The time has come, my fellow Terrans, to rally to a new banner. In unity lies strength; already many of the dissident factions have joined us. Out of the many we shall forge an indivisible whole capitulating only to a single throne, and from that throne, _I_ shall watch over you. From this day forward let no human make war upon any other human, let no Terran agency conspire against this new beginning, and let no man consort with alien powers, and to all the enemies of humanity: seek not to bar our way, for we shall win through, _no matter the cost! _


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 5, 2013)

'Tis a tree.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 5, 2013)

"C'mon homies...let's bounce". That protagonist from GTA San Andreas. (it cracked me up each time that came along)
"X-men! Welcome to die!" Magneto, X-men arcade
"Headshot!" UT99 announcer.
"Boom shakalaka!" NBA jam announcer (actually...that SNES game had a whole range of awesome announcer quotes).
"We're on a diplomatic mission" - that overmind tank from Red Alert 2: Yuri's revenge (it's awesome 'cuz its weapon is that it takes over enemy troops).


And...wait...has no one yet mentioned this one?


_SEGA!!!!!_ ...just about any genesis game.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome to the Circus of Values!


----------



## bowser (Mar 5, 2013)

All of Gruntilda's rhyming sentences from Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie.

"Mwa ha ha ha!"


----------



## Langin (Mar 5, 2013)

It'sa me Mario! I know it's old, but I still like it.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2013)

All you had to do was follow the damn train CJ!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 5, 2013)

idk why but it is


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 5, 2013)

"Jill, here's a lockpick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you."

Yes, I know Resident Evil has been covered; but this line literally made me spew Pepsi out my nose the first time I played it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't remember the exact quote, but I always crack up during the swordfight tutorial in Wind Waker, when the old man Orca teaches you how to thrust. "Yes, Link! Keep at it, keep thrusting!" or something like that.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

"You fight like a dairy farmer!" 
"How appropriate - _you_ fight like a cow!"


----------



## Engert (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't believe this isn't here yet:


----------



## Elfeckin (Mar 12, 2013)

"You spoony bard!" Tellah to Edward in FFIV Snes


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 12, 2013)

Edge yells "Damn it Damn it all to hell!!!!" - Star Ocean last hope
"Damn! He Blew Himself Up! - Contra Hard Corps


----------



## Arras (Mar 12, 2013)

"You don't seem yourself today. I noticed the improvement right away."
"You must have a sixth sense, because there's no sign of the other five."
"You don't have an inferiority complex; you're just inferior."
--Announcer, Wave Racer Blue Storm​


----------



## injected11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Elfeckin said:


> "You spoony bard!" Tellah to Edward in FFIV Snes


Aww I was gonna use that one. Guess I'll have to go with "Son of a submariner!"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 13, 2013)

"Princess Peach's voice is the bread that makes the sandwich of Cackletta's desires. This battle shall be the delicious mustard on that bread: The mustard of your doom."

-Fawful, "Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga"


----------



## nachoscool (Mar 13, 2013)

This whole game is full of amazing quotes.


----------



## Chary (Mar 13, 2013)

OBJECTION! ...That is...objectionable! -Edgeworth (Phoenix Wright; Ace Attorney)

Also, this running gag in the series as well;

Maya: Look! It's a ladder.
Phoenix: Actually, it's a "step"-ladder.
Maya: So? What's the difference? You need to stop judging things based on narrow-minded cultural assumptions, Nick!
(Ace Attorney)

Apollo: Huh, it's another ladder.
Trucy: Technically, it's a stepladder.
Apollo: Well hello, Ms. Fancy Pants! Please forgive my lack of ladder discrimination.
(Apollo Justice)


----------



## frogboy (Mar 13, 2013)

"So, how are you holding up? Because I'm a potato."  -GLaDOS


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 13, 2013)

Red Harlow: Hate to kill a Lady
                    The Names Red and all I see here is yellow
                    It was never about the money
Also various one liners belonging to Jack swift of the same game (Red Dead Revolver)
Speaking of one liners I miss all of the one liners from the 80's, king of one liners being Duke Nukem


----------



## TheCasketMan (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome to Die
Got it Memorized
what is a man but a miserable pile of secret but enough talk have at you!!!
Snake? snake? snaaaakkeeeeeeeee!!!
C-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!!!
a man chooses, a slave obeys
So Zetta Slow
OBJECTION! HOLD IT! TAKE THAT!


----------



## Chary (Mar 13, 2013)

Mia: There is something seriously out of place with the witness' testimony!
Judge: The only thing out of place is that pointer finger of yours!
Mia: (What's the matter? Pointer fingers are meant for pointing!)


Detective: "The name's Police Department Detective. Occupation, Dick Gumshoe."


Phoenix: So the particular feature you recognize about the waitress is... her outfit!? But anyone could wear just such a uniform! Even me!
Judge: Mr. Wright! Please spare the court of any further mental anguish from that image.

Lisa Basil: I'm sorry. That data is SuPer-Admin Restricted Desktop Access password-protected.
Maya: SuPer-Admin Restricted Desktop Access password-protected!? What!? This is madness!
Phoenix: No, Maya, that is SPARDA.

Trucy: "I can still remember that moment...You brandished those bloomers on high, and shouted...'Objection!'"
Apollo: "...Here's what I want you to do, Trucy. Take that memory, gently lock it away deep in your heart, and never speak of it."

Phoenix Wright series has so many good lines.


----------



## mr allen (Mar 13, 2013)

frogboy said:


> "So, how are you holding up? Because I'm a potato." -GLaDOS


damn it i was going to say that. oh well

"Curly! It's me, Quote" -Cave Story


----------



## Yumi (Mar 13, 2013)

"..." - Link


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 13, 2013)

Cave Story, Welcome to hell!


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2013)

"........"


-Red (Pokémon Trainer)


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 13, 2013)

Junpei: I'm not Junpei. I'm Santa. We just switched clothes.



note: this is probably not phrased exactly as it went. But still...out of all the plot twists, this scene - those who know the game know what I'm talking about - tops the others (and there are more than a few very interesting scenes in that game).


----------



## broitsak (Mar 18, 2013)

"Whatevah"
-Gary Oak
-Black-Ice


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Mar 18, 2013)

“You understand so little. A meaningless effort. One who knows nothing can understand nothing.” 

"So, you have come this far and still you understand nothing. Every light must fade, every heart must return to darkness!” 

Kudos if you get it right.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 18, 2013)

_"Clearly, this forum is in complete disorder"_


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 18, 2013)

War... War never changes - Fallout

Well off to visit your mother -TF2 (Spy)
Wanna get paid move it -Black ops 2 (Mercs)
Get Bent - Persona 4 (Kanji)
You and your friends are dead (Friday the 13th game)
The right man in the wrong place can make all the diffrence in the world - HL2 (Gman)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

Every announcer line in MadWorld.

"You know those happy pills work great if you grind them up and inject them into the folds of your scrotum."


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 18, 2013)

A winner is you! - Pro Wrestling (NES)


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 18, 2013)

It was when Dante said "Fuck you!". I don't think there was a video game character that ever said that in any video game. At least not to my knowledge. It was funny when I first saw it on YouTube somewhere.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 18, 2013)

"Noooo! I can't get this Katy Perry song out of my head...what a way to die..."
- Lollipop Chainsaw

This entire scene was hilarious:


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2013)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> “You understand so little. A meaningless effort. One who knows nothing can understand nothing.”
> 
> "So, you have come this far and still you understand nothing. Every light must fade, every heart must return to darkness!”
> 
> Kudos if you get it right.



I may be wrong with the exact details but that's from the original Kingdom Hearts. Right at the start when you first see the cloaked man by the door on the Destiny Islands, as I recall.


----------



## Arras (Mar 19, 2013)

Flame said:


> "........"
> 
> 
> -Red (Pokémon Trainer)


The best thing is, he actually says that.

Not sure if Link ever did the same thing though.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

"Fuckhead"
Travis Touchdown


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 19, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> It was when Dante said "Fuck you!". I don't think there was a video game character that ever said that in any video game. At least not to my knowledge. It was funny when I first saw it on YouTube somewhere.


That reminds me...

Ladies and Gentlemen...the infinite tact of Isaac Washington.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 19, 2013)

Get lost. You can't compare with my powers!
-M. Bison


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 19, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen...the infinite tact of Isaac Washington.


 
"What the.. are you holding my hand?"
"...Yes..."
"I ain't yo mama! Get the fuck off me!"


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 19, 2013)

he thinks everyone is a he...


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 19, 2013)

Technically this is from a TV show adaptation and not an actual video game, but...

"Weapons of mass DeDeDestruction!" -King Dedede, "Kirby: Right Back at Ya"


----------

